# Locking Turbo Boost on i5 2310



## rohit32407 (Jul 1, 2012)

System Specs:
Processor- i5 2310 2.9 ghz (Turbo Boost 3.2 Ghz)
Mobo: dh61ww Intel
RAM: G Skill RipJaws 2 x 4 GB
PSU: FSP Saga II 500W
GPU: ASUS GTX 560 1 gb
Cooling: Stock cooling No extra cooling equipment added
HDD: 1) Seagate Barracuda 500 gb 7200 RPM 3gb/s
        2) Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB 5400 RPM 6 gb/s

I have read on some forums that this processor has partially unlocked multiplier and it might be possible to lock it on the turbo boost frequency. Though i am not sure how exactly to do that and whether my mobo and PSU will support it. Just wanted to clear my doubts whether it is possible to lock it on Turbo Boost frequency with my setup. If yes then whether it would require any extra cooling solution or the stock cooling would suffice.

I play alot of FSX and its very CPU hungry. When i bought the processor i had no idea abt overclocking or how hungry this game was for the CPU frequency or else i would have gone for 2500K variant. But still if its possible with my setup i would like to lock all 4 cores on 3.2 ghz.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 1, 2012)

Why would you want to lock the turbo feature when it provides extra frequency during heavy taxing work ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 2, 2012)

Turbo mode is enabled in the BIOS by default. Unless you have changed the setting at the very beginning, it is already been activated.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 2, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Why would you want to lock the turbo feature when it provides extra frequency during heavy taxing work ?



As it is quite obvious by now I am not very good with technical terminology. What I meant to say was if there was a way around to make my i5 all 4 cores work at turbo boost frequency all the time?

Also for overclocking can you suggest a decent motherboard arnd 7-8k max? I will get a i5 2500K unlocked processor if needed. Though i have read on some forums that people have been able to overclock i5 2310 to about 3.5-3.6 ghz.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

Biostar TZ68K+ or AsRock Z77 Pro4.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> Biostar TZ68K+ or AsRock Z77 Pro4.


AsRock Z77 Pro4 on TheItWares.com is around 9.7k looks like its out of my reach for now. Anyway for now i will try to get my hands on i5 2500K by reslelling my 10 month old MSI 6770, 4gb ADATA 1333MHz RAM and again 10 month old i5 2310. Will wait another few months for motherboard maybe prices will come down a bit as well.

I know this is a bit offtopic but is there any online forum where i can sell my all these components? I have receipt for all of them and they are fairly new(only 9-10 months of use).


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 2, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> As it is quite obvious by now I am not very good with technical terminology. What I meant to say was if there was a way around to make my i5 all 4 cores work at turbo boost frequency all the time?
> 
> Also for overclocking can you suggest a decent motherboard arnd 7-8k max? I will get a i5 2500K unlocked processor if needed. Though i have read on some forums that people have been able to overclock i5 2310 to about 3.5-3.6 ghz.



Nope, you can't do that AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> AsRock Z77 Pro4 on TheItWares.com is around 9.7k looks like its out of my reach for now. Anyway for now i will try to get my hands on i5 2500K by reslelling my 10 month old MSI 6770, 4gb ADATA 1333MHz RAM and again 10 month old i5 2310. Will wait another few months for motherboard maybe prices will come down a bit as well.
> 
> I know this is a bit offtopic but is there any online forum where i can sell my all these components? I have receipt for all of them and they are fairly new(only 9-10 months of use).



get it from here at 8.8k 
ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> get it from here at 8.8k
> ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0



A bit late in replaying: Bad choice mate. As OP is considering upgradation of motherboard for overclocking purpose.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 9, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> AsRock Z77 Pro4 on TheItWares.com is around 9.7k looks like its out of my reach for now. Anyway for now i will try to get my hands on i5 2500K by reslelling my 10 month old MSI 6770, 4gb ADATA 1333MHz RAM and again 10 month old i5 2310. Will wait another few months for motherboard maybe prices will come down a bit as well.
> 
> I know this is a bit offtopic but is there any online forum where i can sell my all these components? I have receipt for all of them and they are fairly new(only 9-10 months of use).



you can sell it here in TDF or otherwise in *www.erodov.com/forums/bazaar/classifieds-sale/


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> A bit late in replaying: Bad choice mate. As OP is considering upgradation of motherboard for overclocking purpose.



yep, saw that thread and replied there .. time to close this thread.


----------

